# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  Minimilst Survival Bag or Bug Out Bag ?

## Cameron_May27

So I have my own bug out bag . But theres one problem . ITS TOO BIG AND HEAVY . I dont feel like carying it around everytime I got to the outdoors . So what is a good minimilst bag that contains all the essintials ? Please help . And thanks to everyone that does .

P.S. It would be helpful if I got an answer before the weekend . Im leaving saturday morning to go camping with a couple friends .

----------


## natertot

Cameron,

Most of us here that do the bag stuff usually have more then one bag. (That is grossly understated!) When I go for an excursion for a few days or so in the woods, I actually travel with a large ALICE that weighs around 50lbs. Okay to get in and out of the woods in, but like you, I don't want to carry that thing around for every little walk. I bring on those trips a small camo shoulder bag. I put things in it from my ALICE when I venture out from the camp after it is set up. Always have a small first aid kit in it, flashlight, knife, and some cordage. If I am going fishing, I'll put my fishing kit in it. If I'm hunting, I'll put some ammo in it. If I'm just exploring, I'll put my binoculars in it. 

For a day hike, I have small ALICE that I use. Contains many things that I take on my camping trip, minus the camping gear and less quantities that are just right for a day hike. A small first aid kit, flashlight, knife, fishing kit, a bit of food, water, fire kit, canteen cup, poncho, and a change of socks. Weighs about 15lbs and can hump that all day!

----------


## Cameron_May27

Another great answer by you . I always wondered about having anothe bag but did want to start all over . This answer solved it for me . In fact I already started on my minimist bag . Cant wait to go test it in the woods . Thanks for all your great answers . I really appreciate it . And also what goes in your fire kit ?

----------


## natertot

> Another great answer by you . I always wondered about having anothe bag but did want to start all over . This answer solved it for me . In fact I already started on my minimist bag . Cant wait to go test it in the woods . Thanks for all your great answers . I really appreciate it . And also what goes in your fire kit ?


For my small day hike bag, my fire kit is matches in a small container, lighter (Bic type), Petro Jelly soaked cotton balls in a small pill bottle, and an Altoids tin filled with small bits of fatwood. 

Let us know how you are coming along and what you find that works well for you and what doesn't.

----------


## Wildthang

I have a canvas bag with a shoulder strap, the bag is about 12" long and 10" high and holds just about everything I need for day hiking and a get home bag. It has a little food, knife, 3 sources for fire starting, small tea candles, compass, survival blanket, Stainless steel cup, small LED flashlight, Iodine, small fishing kit in a skoals can, band aids, and a thick large contractor sized trash bag and about 50' of paracord. You would not suvive in luxury but you would survive with these few things. It is very comfortable to hike with because it is a cross body type bag and I don't have to worry about it falling off, and everything in is very accessible.
I would want a larger bag for actual bug out, but this bag will do for a get home and day hike bag just fine! I also have a canteen with cup and cover that I wear on my belt with this bag, can't forget water you know!
This bag is absolutely stuffed but it holds everything I need and only weighs about 5 lbs.

----------


## Wildthang

> For my small day hike bag, my fire kit is matches in a small container, lighter (Bic type), Petro Jelly soaked cotton balls in a small pill bottle, and an Altoids tin filled with small bits of fatwood. 
> 
> Let us know how you are coming along and what you find that works well for you and what doesn't.


Hey Nater, have you used that little bag I sent you?

----------


## Cameron_May27

Thats a very nice setup as well wildthang . And also nice fire kit man . Ill be using that also . Thank you Wildthang for the reply .

----------


## hunter63

Original day hike bag.....up graded.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Any way, this kit is belt worn/truck carried and has evolved over 25-30 years. Started just as a plastic 2 piece cigarette box (waterproof) , now is a little bigger.
Fits in Mil. First aid pouch.

From bottom left:
1-Coghlars-Pack II 1st aid kit.
2-sticks gum
1-instant coffee
1-small plastic box (from ear plugs) w/fishing line/hooks/sinkers/corks) also 4 aspirins.
1-small bottle of water purification tabs (sealed with wax)
1-roller paper/wax fire starter
1-candle end
1-box matches
1-small metal match (flint and steel)
1-lighter

Next row: from left
1-compass
1-Swiss Army knife
1-led flashlight
1-plastic cig box)
1-p-38 can opener
1-razor blade
1-folded up piece of alum. foil
1-box/50 rds .22 ammo
4-quarters
1-plastic spoon
1-sewing kit (from hotel)
1-emergency blanket
1-mirror
25ft-nylon strapping
1-Military issue First Aid pouch
1-Zip-Loc bag

----------


## hunter63

Next layer....Hunting fanny pack.....
Items are from top:
Fanny pack,. modified to attach combo knife and small hatchet
Skitter stick
First aid kit
Pair of Walkie-talkies, one has scan function, FM and weather capability.
Compass
Whistle
Water purification straw
2 white garbage bags, (stuff is on top)
Parabolic mirror (Its cool)
Insect  repellent
Sent block-earth
Cordage
Space blanket
Thermos bottle w/ss cup, comes off plastic cup (Not work a crap in the morning, without my coffee)
TP in zip lock bag
Belt ammo wallet with extra ammo 
Hand foot warmers
From left again:
Mini Mag light in holder (cant see it too good)
Opinel  folding  knife on note book w/pen and pencil
Dental floss
Fire kit carried in zip lock bag:
Bees wax candle end
3-home made fire starting blocks
Ferro rod Fire steel (cant see it too good)
Folding Razor cutter
35 film container, w/duck tape wound around outside, petroleum jelly soaked cotton balls, inside.
Old pill bottle w/ wood matches and striker board
Bic type lighter
Lemon drops ( I just like em)
Mini  Binocs

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Cameron_May27

This ... Is ... Amazing ... Very good job . Please keep it up . +1 Rep . Thanks A lot

----------


## hunter63

Everyday wear....Belt pouch.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sarge47

I'm an old Dawg, so I don't "backpack. I "auto-pack."  However, If I were to ever get back into that I would divide my current weight, wearing everything I would be wearing in the outdoors, by 3.  I would make the answer the current weight of my bag and contents.  Then I would shoulder it and stroll around the neighborhood.  The town I live in has a big University and people are always hiking around with day packs, so nobody would likely notice.  If I felt that the bag was still to heavy I'd knock off 5 pounds or so and try again, and keep doing that until I found the right fit.  Remember, you have to work your way up to wear you want to be with fitness.... :1:

----------


## Sarge47

You keep confusing an outdoor camping pack with a bug-out bag.  The camping pack is for recreation and the BOB for emergencies.  Every family member should have a BOB.... :1:

----------


## Cameron_May27

What ferro rod is that in your EDC . And thats a really nice seup you have ! Multitool name ?

----------


## Tokwan

Looks like most have answered and all are good answers.
I would like to share.
I usually carry a 9kg pack (about 20lbs?) with all the main essentials such as hammocks, spare clothes/jacket, food, water, ropes, lighters and fuels. I also carry a small pouch like back, that have a disposable poncho, fire making kit, first aid, a couple pack of drink mix and a pack of MRE and other survival kit items when I am foraging the nearby areas. 
Sometimes, I would use another pack, being the Lowe Alpine ilitary pack that have two removable pouches. These pouches can be zipped together and make a small backpack by themselves.

----------


## hunter63

> What ferro rod is that in your EDC . And thats a really nice seup you have ! Multitool name ?


Yes...cut it off a longer rod.
Multi tool is a cheapo from Cabalas...got it free.
Included it as it does have a built in flashlight....have used it on occasion...actually have use the whole tool, but most likely wouldn't last in daily use...and it's small.

Pouch is a SAK pouch.....has cotton balls stuffed into the bottom to hold up everything....and can be fished out for tinder/spark catcher.

.....and a Mini Bic.....

----------


## Cameron_May27

Thats also a nice setup . I will take all of these and take theminto consideration . Thanks for the answer . And thats a nice EDC . I will be making one here shortly .

----------


## natertot

> Hey Nater, have you used that little bag I sent you?


Yessir! I placed it on a nylon duty belt. Also on that duty belt is a canteen with cup, and a holster for my revolver. I added a few items to the bag as well. I wear it whenever I am fishing/hiking/hunting in an area I am very familiar with and where I am no more than an hour walk from the car. That bag is an awesome size and the knife you included is great on field dressing fish. Thanks again for that. It is in service!

----------


## Tokwan

Now I envy someone who got something which I didn't... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Wildthang

> Yessir! I placed it on a nylon duty belt. Also on that duty belt is a canteen with cup, and a holster for my revolver. I added a few items to the bag as well. I wear it whenever I am fishing/hiking/hunting in an area I am very familiar with and where I am no more than an hour walk from the car. That bag is an awesome size and the knife you included is great on field dressing fish. Thanks again for that. It is in service!


Just wondering my friend, I have one just like it for my second car, and my shoulder bag in the truck! That is one of my favorite knives. It is reasonably sharp, and almost indestructable. I have 2 of them now and use them for my primary knives in my day bags. For $18-$20, they are the best knives I have found for the money!

----------


## Wildthang

> Now I envy someone who got something which I didn't...


Well if you draw my name next Christmas I will send you one dude!

----------


## Wildthang

One thing I have always thought about is that if a real SHTF event ever does happen, I would make the girls pack one of my day bags with them and I would pack my main BOB. Nothing like having spare stuff you know! Then if we got split up for any reason, we would all have at least the essentials. Since their main Bobs are much lighter than mine, they could manage the day packs easily! Their main BOBs have more girly stuff than anything. When I had them pack their BOBs it was the funniest thing i have ever seen. They were more worried about hair and makeup things, I guess that was key to their survival.........LOL Of course I made them reduce the girly things with great opposition! At least now they have rugged non cotton warm clothes, and a few things that would actually help in a survival situation! Now they think they are ready for anything...........LOL

----------


## finallyME

> So I have my own bug out bag . But theres one problem . ITS TOO BIG AND HEAVY . I dont feel like carying it around everytime I got to the outdoors . So what is a good minimilst bag that contains all the essintials ? Please help . And thanks to everyone that does .
> 
> P.S. It would be helpful if I got an answer before the weekend . Im leaving saturday morning to go camping with a couple friends .


So.. are you looking for a survival bag, a BOB, or a bag to take stuff into the woods for a fun weekend?  The only way to determine what a great lightweight bag would contain is to define what it will be used for.  My BOB is completely different than my backpacking backpack.  There are a few items that work for both, but not a lot.

----------


## Rick

That's the problem with a large bag. They are too darned easy to fill up. This is our survival mini kit. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I too like to travel light.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

That's when you start over.....this pattern will continue for ever......
Called "One more thing-ites".

----------


## Batch

> That's when you start over.....this pattern will continue for ever......
> Called "One more thing-ites".



Then you go back through stuff from years ago. LOL I was going through a couple of bins at my warehouse and I found big ferrocium rods that HAD deteriorated. Lighters that were out of lighter fluid. A back packing tent I had though was lost like 7 years ago. Random bullets in .300 Win Mag, .30-06, .30-30, 7.62X39, 5.56X45. 

And my Plastic Jesus. I had a plastic bobbing Jesus on the dashboard of my truck for awhile.

----------


## fjrmurph

> Just wondering my friend, I have one just like it for my second car, and my shoulder bag in the truck! That is one of my favorite knives. It is reasonably sharp, and almost indestructable. I have 2 of them now and use them for my primary knives in my day bags. For $18-$20, they are the best knives I have found for the money!


 OK i give up what kind of knife are we talking about here ??

----------


## Zack

> OK i give up what kind of knife are we talking about here ??


I wondered that too.

----------


## Regan

Usually  bags with lots of pockets rather than 1 or two big pockets work much better, they can hold a surprising  amount of things and allow easy access. I recommend military bags.

----------


## TXyakr

When your "bag" comes with wheels you may be packing excessively. OR are a teenage girl.

Actually I do have one of these Plano® XXL Storage Trunks with wheels that I store several smaller bags in and will sometimes put in the back of a pickup truck or trailer when traveling so small stuff does not fly out. (or clip several items together with a carabiner) Also my kids pack their stuff for summer camp in similar "wheeled trunks" that fit under the bunk beds at the cabins. Dragging them up dirt paths to the cabins tears them up but girls must pack different stylish outfit for each day at camp so what the hey. A form of "survival" I will never comprehend, I can survive for weeks on just 2 sets of apparel.

http://www.planostoragesolutions.com...age-trunk.aspx

These bigfoot bags are useful for light weight gear. A kayak friend uses them for paddles and such for large groups.
http://www.bigfootbag.com

----------


## hunter63

Have used Rubber made Action Packers since the 1980's.....always kinda had a problem keep the tops latched...Looks like the Plano may be a better bet.
Kept hunting gear packed year around.....and now used a  gear holder in the back of the trucks.

Do like the Bigfoot bags....kinda a take off on the Alaska Pack it seems?

----------


## TXyakr

Plano Brand lockers are fairly cheap but definitely not waterproof best to put stuff that needs this in dry bags inside them. Typically they have multiple latches and place(s) for padlocks or small carabiners. I occasionally add webbing straps with cam buckles but have never had anything significant blow out of a truck bed or open trailer. This on many trips locally (TX, OK, LA, AR) and also Western mountains, Gulf of Mexico, Canadian Rocky mountains etc. (i.e. high wind). Another lightweight option that some of my friends use in trailers, raft and large open canoes are the Canyon Camping Dry (or not sealed variations) plastic or aluminum boxes here is a link to NRS but several other retailers also sell similar boxes.

http://www.nrs.com/product/3058/nrs-...amping-dry-box

If I must leave gear out in the open where varmints, bear or human thieves can get to it I prefer metal boxes but plastic ones are easier to load and much cheaper. Some of my friends prefer to stay in motels when traveling multiple days by road to a camping location, I just insist we stay at one in a decent suburban neighborhood not low income area beside Interstate. Better is a private or state campground where I can keep an eye on the gear. Theft of entire trailers is a big problem in this region and I assume across N.A. If you are traveling in my region regardless of the no-firearms signs at campgrounds it is best to assume that every single vehicle and person is packing, and it is large caliber or gauge, so thieves (and varmints) should consider their health and not mess with other's gear. Personally I don't like to attract a lot attention and often go for a double edged dagger blade or short sword first, I no longer get much time to practice the old sport of "Indian Pig Sticking" but have not forgotten how. Was about 12 y.o. when first did it.

So a dry bag or plastic or metal box to protect gear from dust and moisture in a trailer or truck bed works well for me. Theft by critter or human is about the only concern. One friend of mine built a large heavy duty wooden box in the back of his pickup truck, it is very ugly but functional, and the canoes and kayaks still mount on rails above it. Another purchased an outfitters canoe trailer removed the lower racks, welded a large gear tray (6x8 ft) there but still has racks for 4-6 canoes/kayaks above. Many ways to travel cross country. #1 cost of camping is always petrol so packing tight and car pooling increased opportunity for adventure. That's my philosophy.

Edit: Yesterday I was chatting with an old school friend (Scottish who now lives in Scotland) about Scottish Festivals in the USA. He said that in the UK it was illegal to use or even own a sword. I told him good luck defending yourself (with sticks and kitchen knives) from ISIL trained extremists who have stashes of fully automatic firearms and will attack you in Edinburgh, Paris, London and Sydney. He agreed that fully trusting the Government to protect them from thousands of extremists was not working out well for them. 3-10 LEO per extremist, 5000 on watch list in France alone, it is virtually impossible. Over 1 million worldwide. Good luck with that. Saudi Arabia has spent over $100 Billion spreading their extreme beliefs worldwide (past 20-30 yrs), they are the 4th largest spender on military behind USA, China and Russian ($67 billion in 2013). Most of 9/11 hijackers were from S.A., most of $ for Al-Qaeda (and more recent offshoots) and early $ support for ISIL from S.A. (many criminals released from S.A. to go fight in Syria, easy to find documents if you can read Arabic) USA intelligence and military know this but US politicians have other concerns ($), they hunt a wolf by shooting at its tail (Iraq and Afghanistan) not the heart or neck/spine. Just my 2 cents.

----------


## hunter63

> So I have my own bug out bag . But theres one problem . ITS TOO BIG AND HEAVY . I dont feel like carying it around everytime I got to the outdoors . So what is a good minimilst bag that contains all the essintials ? Please help . And thanks to everyone that does .
> 
> P.S. It would be helpful if I got an answer before the weekend . Im leaving saturday morning to go camping with a couple friends .





> Plano Brand lockers are fairly cheap but definitely not waterproof best to put stuff that needs this in dry bags inside them. Typically they have multiple latches and place(s) for padlocks or small carabiners. I occasionally add webbing straps with cam buckles but have never had anything significant blow out of a truck bed or open trailer. This on many trips locally (TX, OK, LA, AR) and also Western mountains, Gulf of Mexico, Canadian Rocky mountains etc. (i.e. high wind). Another lightweight option that some of my friends use in trailers, raft and large open canoes are the Canyon Camping Dry (or not sealed variations) plastic or aluminum boxes here is a link to NRS but several other retailers also sell similar boxes.
> 
> http://www.nrs.com/product/3058/nrs-...amping-dry-box
> 
> If I must leave gear out in the open where varmints, bear or human thieves can get to it I prefer metal boxes but plastic ones are easier to load and much cheaper. Some of my friends prefer to stay in motels when traveling multiple days by road to a camping location, I just insist we stay at one in a decent suburban neighborhood not low income area beside Interstate. Better is a private or state campground where I can keep an eye on the gear. Theft of entire trailers is a big problem in this region and I assume across N.A. If you are traveling in my region regardless of the no-firearms signs at campgrounds it is best to assume that every single vehicle and person is packing, and it is large caliber or gauge, so thieves (and varmints) should consider their health and not mess with other's gear. Personally I don't like to attract a lot attention and often go for a double edged dagger blade or short sword first, I no longer get much time to practice the old sport of "Indian Pig Sticking" but have not forgotten how. Was about 12 y.o. when first did it.
> 
> So a dry bag or plastic or metal box to protect gear from dust and moisture in a trailer or truck bed works well for me. Theft by critter or human is about the only concern. One friend of mine built a large heavy duty wooden box in the back of his pickup truck, it is very ugly but functional, and the canoes and kayaks still mount on rails above it. Another purchased an outfitters canoe trailer removed the lower racks, welded a large gear tray (6x8 ft) there but still has racks for 4-6 canoes/kayaks above. Many ways to travel cross country. #1 cost of camping is always petrol so packing tight and car pooling increased opportunity for adventure. That's my philosophy.
> 
> Edit: Yesterday I was chatting with an old school friend (Scottish who now lives in Scotland) about Scottish Festivals in the USA. He said that in the UK it was illegal to use or even own a sword. I told him good luck defending yourself (with sticks and kitchen knives) from ISIL trained extremists who have stashes of fully automatic firearms and will attack you in Edinburgh, Paris, London and Sydney. He agreed that fully trusting the Government to protect them from thousands of extremists was not working out well for them. 3-10 LEO per extremist, 5000 on watch list in France alone, it is virtually impossible. Over 1 million worldwide. Good luck with that. Saudi Arabia has spent over $100 Billion spreading their extreme beliefs worldwide (past 20-30 yrs), they are the 4th largest spender on military behind USA, China and Russian ($67 billion in 2013). Most of 9/11 hijackers were from S.A., most of $ for Al-Qaeda (and more recent offshoots) and early $ support for ISIL from S.A. (many criminals released from S.A. to go fight in Syria, easy to find documents if you can read Arabic) USA intelligence and military know this but US politicians have other concerns ($), they hunt a wolf by shooting at its tail (Iraq and Afghanistan) not the heart or neck/spine. Just my 2 cents.


Wow, LOL came a long way.....Wonder how Cameron May made out?

----------

